# popping the bead..



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

i seem to be having some trouble getting these beads to set.. 
im running 35 psi in the rears and the beads just wont pop all the way.. 
anyone else have problem getting the beads to set? 
i have 27" backs and they are being a pain in the arse. 
what psi should i go to before breaking them down again. 
ive tried breaking them down more then once and refilling. ive even let the air out sprayed in the crease with wd-40 waited tried to refill at 38psi and beat on it with a rubber mallet.. 
if anyone has some bead popping secrets please tell.. 
at what psi will these tire blow? i guess im gonna have to put more presure in em..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I found that a little soapy water will lubricate a little better than WD-40... I had a hard time getting one of my 28's to seat, just kept trying till it finally popped on and scared the crap outta me...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

On the last set I had I tried everything. I even sanded down just a little the inner beed ring and repolished it. No go. Finaly found the stuff...sylicone spray..both the rimb and the beed. Popped first time...so loud sent me out the door...lol...but it went...finaly.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

i will try both soapy water, and silicone spray.. any other tips? someone mentioned strapping the tire while filling it.. any help would be great.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i used grease before just put a good coat around the bead of the tire and i also used dawn dishwashing liquid. Just lube it up real good with straight dawn and it has never gave me any problems. I just squirt it right on the bead and use my finger to cover the whole bead really good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dawn and palmolive soap work the best.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

The best is the black bead seal goop. It lubes really well then glues the bead down. I wouldn't recommend any aggressive high speed driving or rock crawling with grease or silcone spray on the bead but I guess you won't be doing that with backs anyway.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

mr_3_0_5 said:


> i will try both soapy water, and silicone spray.. any other tips? someone mentioned strapping the tire while filling it.. any help would be great.


Yes if you have a good heavy duty 2" ratchet strap, you can put it around the circumference of the tire and tighten it down as tight as you can get it... it will force the air to push out on the beads more... but as soon as the beads pop on, you will want to loosen the straps... and watch your fingers..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> The best is the black bead seal goop. It lubes really well then glues the bead down. I wouldn't recommend any aggressive high speed driving or rock crawling with grease or silcone spray on the bead but I guess you won't be doing that with backs anyway.


^ yeah, the grease and silicone will stay on there and keep the bead slick... soapy water and bead sealant will eventually dry out


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

JHR said:


> i used grease before just put a good coat around the bead of the tire and i also used dawn dishwashing liquid. Just lube it up real good with straight dawn and it has never gave me any problems. I just squirt it right on the bead and use my finger to cover the whole bead really good.


Agreed, The soap part, not the grease. Worked for me 2 nights ago


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

if all these tips dont get er done i may have some backs for sale soon.. lol 
thanks guys ill give it another shot.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i used the grease right before nats on my 31's and i dismounted them 2 days ago and there was no grease to be found on the beads. It wears off easily. And i like using dawn now cause it is a hell of a lot cleaner. lol


----------

